
Keep Your Hands on the Wheel and Don't Look Down - Thevet
https://www.outsideonline.com/2158856/keep-your-hands-wheel-and-dont-look-down
======
batbomb
My dad decided to drive home from Ouray to Farmington, NM one late April
during a snowstorm. My mom didn’t talk to him for a week. We could barely see
the front of the car as we tried to follow the snow plow most of the way. I
was about 12 but I remember the drive vividly... my mom also didn’t want to
sit in the front seat during the drive. Getting to Silverton, we all got out
of the car to stretch a bit, it was an extremely satisfying experience to feel
safe again.

I love Ouray. It’s extremely beautiful and so are the mountain passes all
around it.

------
TYPE_FASTER
Made it to Silverton just before they closed Red Mountain Pass once. Five feet
of new snow at the mountain. It took a day to open, then we had the best
skiing of my life. Then I drove back to Boulder in another blizzard. 285 was
closed, ten hour drive. Miss that area so much.

